# Gyeon Q²M Interior Detailer - Available Now!



## Clean and Shiny

Morning Folks!

Happy New Year (we can still say that right?).

We hope you are all keeping safe and well.

Today is the launch day in the UK for the new Gyeon Q²M Interior Detailer.

Heres some information about the product:

Gyeon Q2M Interior Detailer will keep your interior clean and purified for you and your passengers.

Q2M Interior Detailer removes the majority of organic contaminants easily and effectively. Use it as a refreshing quick detailer on all interior surfaces. Safe on Leather, Plastic, Alcantara, Fabrics, glass and all types of trim.

Q²M InteriorDetailer has an alcohol-based formula (60%), which removes the majority of organic contaminants from any surface.

Q²M InteriorDetailer does not replace Q²M VinylCleaner or Q²M LeatherCleaner but compliments them.

Available in 500ml or 1 Litre bottles

Links:

500ml - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2m-interior-detailer-500ml

1 Litre - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2m-interior-detailer-1-litre


----------



## atbalfour

Hey folks any update on the other new Gyeon products e.g. the wax?


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Hey folks any update on the other new Gyeon products e.g. the wax?


That's one I'm awfully curious about as well.


----------



## V9DPW

atbalfour said:


> Hey folks any update on the other new Gyeon products e.g. the wax?


Most of the new Gyeon range will be due mid-late March :thumb:


----------

